# Moral Dilemma



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the catch 22 - My wife placed an order with Cigars International and when the box came she noticed that it was huge, much bigger than the lighter she ordered.

Inside the box were 20 boxes of Backwoods cigars.

I will tell you later what she decided to do. But here is the question...

What would you do?


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

Im lost.. what happen to your backwoods...


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I would call CI let them know, then send them back.

Bottom line if you didn't pay for them they are not yours.


.


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

Too bad they weren't boxes of GOF's or something. I might be willing to go to hell if in that position.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I really don't know what'd I'd do. I think I'd wait a day or so and see if they call first....but of course that's not the moral thing to do, which would be to call them asap


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'd call them up and complain, lighter was prob worth more than 20 boxes of backwoods lol.


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd have to ask them I they would care to donate the error to the troops...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Phatash.com once sent me an order that I didn't order. I sent it back.

I wish this poll was public. Looks like I could update my asshat list, unfortunatly.


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

jjefrey said:


> I would call CI let them know, then send them back.
> 
> Bottom line if you didn't pay for them they are not yours.
> 
> .


Says it all.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

I was in this similar situation with Tinderbox over a box of Diamond Crowns I ordered. 

If I were you..I would do the right thing regardless. I'm willing to bet they will compensate you in some way for your honesty.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ozone89 said:


> I'm willing to bet they will compensate you in some way for your honesty.


With more backwoods!! :r

Seriously, I would let them know. My guess is they will just tell you to hold on to them, wouldn't be worth the return shipping for them. Then you can send them away to the troops or whatever.


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

I'd call them up and send them back. It's just the right thing to do. So what did happen?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I look at it this way. If I filled a Portrait order and sent 10 in stead of 5, I would hope the customer would call me. I would probably reward them by letting them keep them. If you didn't pay for it, it doesn't belong to you.

I made a mistake when I was young that I learned from. I was at a NASACR Race. I was walking to my seat with the friend that I went with (we worked together). He saw a wallet, picked it up, took the cash and threw it back down. I should have asked him to do the right thing. But I didn't. The next week our lives were placed in danger as we were robbed at our job. One person was shot. What goes around comes around. 
I'd be willing to bet your wife did the right thing though. :tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I bet if you call CI they will tell you to keep them, but who wants to smoke Backwoods.:r


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sell them on the street corner to the underage crowd!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Call em and send them back.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

ShaulWolf said:


> I'd call them up and send them back. It's just the right thing to do...


:tpd: You never have a problem sleeping with a clear conscience. My :2 .

:ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

If one believes we are all brothers & sisters (of the leaf) as we profess then there is only one answer.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> If one believes we are all brothers & sisters (of the leaf) as we profess then there is only one answer.


Amen....send them back, do the right thing and poof, dilemma resolved.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I think most folks here aren't going to take advantage of a mistake. 

Crying out loud we're all trying to give our cigars away to each other! We don't want the blooming things anyway! Speaking of that i'm smoking the San Cristobal you sent me Darrell - man is this good!!!

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

call the and tell them they made an error, then send them back


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Karma is king. I'd send em back.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Legaly they are yours. If the company ships them to you after you have puchased something, regardless if what you recieved is what you purchased, it belongs to you. Morally, it still belongs to CI. I would probably keep them though, but I'm a sorry SOB.
then again, CI has been good to me, so I should return the favor to them.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

You have waited long enough!

Of course she called CI immediately and they are sending the postage for her to send them back!!!:tu

But we had to take a picture of the CI Bomb before we sent them back


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd hate the thought of some poor bastid in the warehouse getting canned over a couple boxes of freaking Backwoods.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good for you! That's the BOTL/SOTL way.
Karma WILL repay you double.

Of course, as we say around here, 
"No Good Deed Goes Unpunished".:ss


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like photoshop gone bad.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> *Legaly they are yours*. If the company ships them to you after you have puchased something, regardless if what you recieved is what you purchased, it belongs to you. Morally, it still belongs to CI. I would probably keep them though, but I'm a sorry SOB.
> then again, CI has been good to me, so I should return the favor to them.


Really?

I believe the OP lives in California.

I don't mean for this to sound harsh, and I don't mean to sound "uppity" but I have to say that more and more lately I'm seeing posts where people are referring to the legality of various things, and giving legal opinions as to them.

Unless a member here is a practicing attorney in the OP's state, I would refrain from commenting on the "legality" of this particular situation, or any situation in general. You may give someone very bad "legal" advice that costs them a jail term, a hefty fine or hefty legal fees.

On point, I can tell you that in New York if someone mistakenly ships you merchandise you are NOT the legal owner, and DO NOT have the right to keep it, although Business Law is not my area of expertise, and please, no one should take that as legal advice


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Vic, I think that the poster was confusing this type of situation with unsolicited gifts such as fund raining mailings. Just my :2 from what I remember about business law in grad school.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

taltos said:


> Vic, I think that the poster was confusing this type of situation with unsolicited gifts such as fund raining mailings. Just my :2 from what I remember about business law in grad school.


:tuSounds like a reasonable explanation to me Paul.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Here is the catch 22 - My wife placed an order with Cigars International and when the box came she noticed that it was huge, much bigger than the lighter she ordered.
> 
> Inside the box were 20 boxes of Backwoods cigars.
> 
> ...


This can only be a moral dilemma if i value what is in the scenario. This is a no brainer. You call the company. make the boxes 20 assorted boxes of real Cubans and know you have amoral dilemma that will take me a while to think through. I might become an immoral man.

Or I might over intellectualize and ask my self does one immoral act make an immoral man.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Imagine if they were PAM26's. Oh, the pain.
I'd still call them, but I gotta admit, it'd be tough for a couple minutes.
It isn't worth the negative karma. Even if it was a tractor trailer full, I'd still send them back. I don't want anything that isn't mine, cause I don't wanna pay the bill.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

vanderburg said:


> This can only be a moral dilemma if i value what is in the scenario. This is a no brainer. You call the company. make the boxes 20 assorted boxes of real Cubans and know you have amoral dilemma that will take me a while to think through. I might become an immoral man.
> 
> Or I might over intellectualize and ask my self does one immoral act make an immoral man.





shilala said:


> Imagine if they were PAM26's. Oh, the pain.
> I'd still call them, but I gotta admit, it'd be tough for a couple minutes.
> It isn't worth the negative karma. Even if it was a tractor trailer full, I'd still send them back. I don't want anything that isn't mine, cause I don't wanna pay the bill.





paul95se said:


> Too bad they weren't boxes of GOF's or something. I might be willing to go to hell if in that position.


It makes it more difficult when it is something we really want to have for ourselves. I guess that is why are morals are also known as our values!!!:2


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

vanderburg said:


> make the boxes 20 assorted boxes of real Cubans and know you have amoral dilemma that will take me a while to think through. I might become an immoral man.
> 
> Or I might over intellectualize and ask my self does one immoral act make an immoral man.


Of course not. If 20 assorted boxes of real Cubans show up on your door, you call up Customs, tell them someone sent you 3 boxes of Cubans, and you want to do your duty and turn them in to the proper authorities. :tu


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess what you could hope for was that they would be like, "hey this guy was nice enough, maybe i'll send him a couple of nice singles." better than that backwoods crap anyway.


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

I am with the majority on this one. Phone them up, and let them make the decision as to what they want to do about this, its the only way to play it. If they want them returned, so be it!


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

what is backwoods natural tobacco anyway?


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I consider myself a moral person. I also feel very anticorporate.

So, if the mistake was made by a small business vendor I'd call and give the cigars back.

This is CI though and that makes me think twice. Don't know for certain what I would do.

On the one hand, the right thing to do is to be a standup person and call CI. 

However a case can also be made that people learn best from their mistakes and CI having to bite the bullet on this one would certainly make them remeber their mistake and thus they wouldn't do it again.

As I said, I'm not certain what I would do but I'm leaning towards sending the CI mistake to the troops. This way morality is satisfied and a lesson is learned by CI.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Heather, Thanks for the pic of Backwoods Darrell! That will come in handy.....sometime......in the future! :tu*


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Send them back, its not what you ordered and I hate to say it, it is the ethical and right thing to do...I would not even consider keeping them...mainly because I did not pay for them (nor would I...Backwoods...:BS)


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

if you want to keep them, you can call and pay the difference, but if you have no interest in them, just send them back. no need for negative karma

of course, in different situations .... lets say you got 10 Padrons accidentally. When i call CI back, i only mention about 8 

my :2


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

With that many backwoods I think they would have found the error on their own anyways.


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

"Stolen" cigars don't taste as good, so she did the right thing! Glad to see so many people here are of the same mind.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

No1der said:


> I consider myself a moral person. I also feel very anticorporate.
> 
> So, if the mistake was made by a small business vendor I'd call and give the cigars back.
> 
> ...


What lesson is learned by CI? a person in shipping made a mistake and you want to punish an "evil" corporation for it by stealing and reshipping a bunch of cheap smokes? Last time i checked, most corporations were once small businesses that succeeded and grew into a corp. There are bad businesses both big and small, and CI is not one of them in my experience. The whole anti-corporate attitude is a big pile of:BS to me. Corporations provide us with jobs, services, and important products such as cigars. I support local b&m's, local mom & pops, and i also buy from CI and wal-mart, whoever provides me with the best selection, price, service, or combination thereof.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Come on now! You know u smoked one, so just fes up! :ss


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *Heather, Thanks for the pic of Backwoods Darrell! That will come in handy.....sometime......in the future! :tu*


No Problem George!!:tu That picture cracks me up! Darrell and I are both nerds...what can I say (of course, I would never let him post a picture like that of me!!!)! :chk


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

dwhitacre said:


> You have waited long enough!
> 
> Of course she called CI immediately and they are sending the postage for her to send them back!!!:tu
> 
> But we had to take a picture of the CI Bomb before we sent them back


That picture is fantastic! I got a good laugh :tu


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

If it were a small error I might be inclined to do nothing. However, a mistake that bad I would definitely give them a call and send them back. Backwoods or not.


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

call them/email them.

Tell them you noticed a mistake in their shipment to you.

They might just tell you to keep them.

I had something simliar with a Jeep Parts place, and they told me to keep the item, which i did and ended up selling on ebay for a profit.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

regardless of the quantity or brand of the mistake, call CI & ask for a prepaid shipping tag to send them back

if it were a brand i liked, i might ask CI if they minded if i smoked a few-shameless maybe, but at least still honest-considering most of us have never met, all we really have is our word in regards to trades & sales w/each other-i gotta say, some of the responses bother me-JMHO


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> regardless of the quantity or brand of the mistake, call CI & ask for a prepaid shipping tag to send them back.


That is exactly what they are doing! They are sending a shipping tag that we put on the box and then we send them back!:tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Someone needs to photoshop the arms off of that shirt and put a Larry the Cable Guy hat on Darrell. Great picture and great decision on dealing with the smokes.:tu


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

tnip23 said:


> What lesson is learned by CI? a person in shipping made a mistake and you want to punish an "evil" corporation for it by stealing and reshipping a bunch of cheap smokes? Last time i checked, most corporations were once small businesses that succeeded and grew into a corp. There are bad businesses both big and small, and CI is not one of them in my experience. The whole anti-corporate attitude is a big pile of:BS to me. Corporations provide us with jobs, services, and important products such as cigars. I support local b&m's, local mom & pops, and i also buy from CI and wal-mart, whoever provides me with the best selection, price, service, or combination thereof.


:tpd: Not to mention those "horrible" corporations also pay the majority of this countries taxes. :hn


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

When I'm given the incorrect change from a minimum wage cashier, or I'm charged the wrong price, I always let them know. This is whether or not the error was in my favor.

It's karma / the golden rule... Do unto others.

For me, it wouldn't matter whether they were Backwoods or Cohibas. It's the right thing to inform the vendor that there was an error.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

taltos said:


> Someone needs to photoshop the arms off of that shirt and put a Larry the Cable Guy hat on Darrell. :tu


That is hilarious!!!:r


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I think that is completely 'Avatar' or 'Profile Pic' worthy!


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Anything less than returning the merchandise sent to you by mistake would be the wrong thing to do. You can't justify keeping, giving away, or selling somebody else's stuff. It doesn't matter if it's cheap cigars, a stolen plasma TV, whatever. That ain't honesty. That's not what I'd want to see in the mirror.


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

No1der said:


> I consider myself a moral person. I also feel very anticorporate.
> 
> So, if the mistake was made by a small business vendor I'd call and give the cigars back.
> 
> ...


This sounds so ridiculous I am not sure where to begin. You speak of CI as if it is a person. CI does not think for itself, all of its employees do the thinking as a group. Humans make mistakes; forgive them and send back their property.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Obviously I'm in the minority here and so be it.

But a question was asked and I answered it honestly so don't go chewing my head off just because I voiced my opinion.

If you don't agree with me, fine. I don't see anywhere that I gave anyone on here grief because their opinion differes from mine.

Also, if you read my post closely you would see that I said I wasn't certain what I would do.

So what happens now? I get black balled for discussing the different points of view?



TheRealBonger said:


> This sounds so ridiculous I am not sure where to begin. You speak of CI as if it is a person. CI does not think for itself, all of its employees do the thinking as a group. Humans make mistakes; forgive them and send back their property.


As far as corporations go, just take a look at what Walmart does to local busineses and tell me there isn't something wrong.

Here's an example, Palestine Texas use to be a small town with many local busineses and then Walmart came to town and now the two major employers are Walmart and the three prisons in the area. This does not sit well with me.

Yes, I do shop at Walmart from time to time but that's only because I'm not a rich man and have to go for the lowest price I can find. Doesn't mean I approve of their business practice of bullying small businesses and running them to ruin.

So yes, when a corporation learns a lesson by getting mildly hit in the pocketbook and our soldiers get som cigars, to me this seems like a plausible alternative to all the other posts.

As for why my response seems somewhat irritated, it's because I can't help but take some offense to this statement.



TheRealBonger said:


> This sounds so ridiculous I am not sure where to begin.


With that statement alone you just called me and my point of view "ridiculous"...


----------



## Ye Olde Phart (Jul 11, 2007)

CI has always done right be me. I think I'd let 'em know.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

I think it would be fun to find out who ordered those dam things, then bomb the crap out of them with some good smoke. :ss


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

This happened to me last week. I order a box of ITC 10th toros and received a box of Decade Toros...different vendor, not CI. I sent an e-mail immediately, he called and we straightened it out. I ended up keeping the Decades and he charged my card the $50 difference.

I still want my ITC's, though:ss


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Of course return them.

Besides, who from CS wants a bunch of Backwoods?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> who from CS wants a bunch of Backwoods?


*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/member.php?u=2433*

any other questions??:r:r:r


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> *http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/member.php?u=2433*
> 
> any other questions??:r:r:r


Wonder when the last time he smoked one?:r


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

ResIpsa said:


> Really?
> 
> I believe the OP lives in California.
> 
> ...


Some people are always smarta$$es. You don't have to be a lawyer to understand the law. If you believe this, you will be bankrupt after spending your paycheck on lawyer fees for each law that you have to interpret. I don't have to be a lawyer to understand that it is ilegal to speed on the road. True, some laws need interpretation and a lawyer helps, but there are simple, common, everyday laws that all people understand. I don't need a lawyer to tell me that killing someone is ilegal. Just thought I would put my :2 worth back to the geniuses out there. By the way, it isn't a legal issue anyway, because the man is sending it back.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Regardless of the moral issue; that is an a**load of Backwoods!!!

I can fertilize a field of corn with all of those butts. 

Good job Darrell!


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

taltos said:


> Vic, I think that the poster was confusing this type of situation with unsolicited gifts such as fund raining mailings. Just my :2 from what I remember about business law in grad school.


:tpd:

I thought this was a straight-forward moral issue. Now that I have seen a photo of the cigars, I fully understand why you would send them back even if you would rationalize a basis to keep the boxes of Opus, Padrons, etc :ss


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd send em back.and not just because they were Backwoods.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

rgordin said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I thought this was a straight-forward moral issue. Now that I have seen a photo of the cigars, I fully understand why you would send them back even if you would rationalize a basis to keep the boxes of Opus, Padrons, etc :ss


Actually my response was a note to an attorney who responded to a poster who said that anything shipped as a mistake could be kept. I was on record with my vote about contacting CI immediately to arrange a return of the misshipped product.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Some people are always smarta$$es. You don't have to be a lawyer to understand the law. If you believe this, you will be bankrupt after spending your paycheck on lawyer fees for each law that you have to interpret. I don't have to be a lawyer to understand that it is ilegal to speed on the road. True, some laws need interpretation and a lawyer helps, but there are simple, common, everyday laws that all people understand. I don't need a lawyer to tell me that killing someone is ilegal. Just thought I would put my :2 worth back to the geniuses out there. By the way, it isn't a legal issue anyway, because the man is sending it back.


Law is relatively easy to interpret. I been reading laws for a while, just as a hobby and have no trouble understanding most of them. basically it comes down to you perspective of the law. I would never give anyone legal advice, cause that is just stupid and can get you in trouble. lol, law school is pretty much going through the motions so you can be legit, kinda.

Like my dad's professor said the first day of class(and I should know, I had to go to school with him that day, as a child) "Sue,sue,sue and always go for the deep pockets" lol

btw, I voted for keep them and send them to the troops. they need them more anyways. not that it matters now.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Legaly they are yours. If the company ships them to you after you have puchased something, regardless if what you recieved is what you purchased, it belongs to you. Morally, it still belongs to CI. I would probably keep them though, but I'm a sorry SOB.
> then again, CI has been good to me, so I should return the favor to them.





ResIpsa said:


> Really?
> 
> I believe the OP lives in California.
> 
> ...





andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Some people are always smarta$$es. You don't have to be a lawyer to understand the law. If you believe this, you will be bankrupt after spending your paycheck on lawyer fees for each law that you have to interpret. I don't have to be a lawyer to understand that it is ilegal to speed on the road. True, some laws need interpretation and a lawyer helps, but there are simple, common, everyday laws that all people understand. I don't need a lawyer to tell me that killing someone is ilegal. Just thought I would put my :2 worth back to the geniuses out there. By the way, it isn't a legal issue anyway, because the man is sending it back.


A.S.2002...could you point to the law you are referring to (that says people can simply keep items they didn't order, didn't pay for, and were sent erroneously)? I'm a law student and would love to read more about it and how it's been handled by the courts when applied...I've found a new hobby researching the pecularities in the law and discovering the unique cases, I think there may be some good case law on the issue...

Also, I don't think ResIpsa was trying to be flippant...his advice self-evident, it is a "thing that speaks for itself"...to exercise caution with issuing legal advice...I agree with his advice and think it was appropriately offered here...

jag


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

Honesty is always the best policy!!!!:chk:chk


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

CI is a good company with great people working for them. They have always handled my orders exactly as advertised. 

With that in mind, even if Thompson's sent me something by mistake, they would be immediately notified and within weeks of incompetent half a$$ screwing around, three more miss orders, several catalogs and phone calls to sign me up for the cigar of the month club, the dumb a$$es would get their box back. 

By the way, this has nothing to do with the law. If you did not purchase it, it is not yours.


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice job sending them back.
But good use of them while you had them
Funny



dwhitacre said:


> You have waited long enough!
> 
> Of course she called CI immediately and they are sending the postage for her to send them back!!!:tu
> 
> But we had to take a picture of the CI Bomb before we sent them back


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

If it was me, it's not even a question......I ordered a lighter, and I want my damn lighter.  I didn't order a case of cigars, so in no way, shape, or form are they mine. Whether Cohibas from Cuba or Backwoods from wherever the hell those nasty things come from makes no difference from a moral standpoint IMO. By keeping them, not only is it wrong on a moral/values based level, but it could very well wind up costing someone their job. I have worked supply and logistics for the government, and even though it was with the government and not a cigar retailer, I have a feeling the crap would be hitting the fan when inventory showed a case of cigars unaccounted for. Someone has to answer for it, so they're going to go down the line until they find that person, and maybe they'll keep their job if they're lucky, but very possibly could lose their job over it. Greed is one of those things that always comes around and bites you in the ass eventually, and I know I wouldn't rest easy knowing I cost someone their job over a bunch of cigars.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I would call them and send them back...if they said keep them I would send them to the troops.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

hornitosmonster said:


> I would call them and send them back...if they said keep them I would send them to the troops.


Now that's the way to play it.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

taltos said:


> Actually my response was a note to an attorney who responded to a poster who said that anything shipped as a mistake could be kept. I was on record with my vote about contacting CI immediately to arrange a return of the misshipped product.


I know. My post was really two points. The first was that I agreed with you that legal rights may turn on whether the item was shipped to you intentiionally. The second part of my post concerned moral and practical matters :tu


----------



## Wonderfulife (Apr 5, 2008)

CI would never miss them and the Troops could certainly use them. The choice is obvious.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Wonderfulife said:


> CI would never miss them and the Troops could certainly use them. The choice is obvious.


Wrong choice. Doing an inventory would cause CI to miss those cigars. They were shipped to the recipient in error and still belong to CI. The recipient does not have the legal or moral right to determine what happens to them. The only proper choice is to request a call tag to return them to CI.


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

I would notify them immediately and send them back. Character is tested and refined in small matters such as this, so that it may be correctly displayed when more serious situations arise.

Just my :2

Blues Tiger


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

jjefrey said:


> I would call CI let them know, then send them back.
> 
> Bottom line if you didn't pay for them they are not yours.
> 
> .


*Thank you! An honest person, I like that... :tu*


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> You have waited long enough!
> 
> Of course she called CI immediately and they are sending the postage for her to send them back!!!:tu
> 
> But we had to take a picture of the CI Bomb before we sent them back


*Way to go. I knew you guys would do the right thing. :tu:2*


----------



## Dailong (Jul 6, 2008)

Ms. Detroit said:


> Honesty is always the best policy!!!!:chk:chk


But insanity is the best defense.

:ss

Pham


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> You have waited long enough!
> 
> Of course she called CI immediately and they are sending the postage for her to send them back!!!:tu
> 
> But we had to take a picture of the CI Bomb before we sent them back


:r
That's a lifetime supply! With that foil bag, they would probably stay fresh for a lifetime! Backwoods are the Twinkies of the cigar world as far as longevity is concerned.
Anyways, good karma for sending them back. Sadly, many aren't that honest anymore.


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

This has been an interesting thread.

When I first opened it and read the post, I selected the first choice offered without reading the rest because there's really only one right answer. I also knew the right thing was being done LONG before you told us in the thread.

Had you included a choice for - "Get them all out and take a once in a lifetime shot of me drowning in Backwoods cigars while waiting for the shipping label to arrive" I would have wanted to switch my vote though. 

Whether or not it's legal to keep them would have been irrelevant. There are a lot of things that are technically legal in this world that are just not the right thing to do. The law, while it's main goal seems to be to arrive at what's reasonable and fair for all parties involved, isn't perfect.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Took me a while to choose... I'd go for calling them. Though I might too hint to donate 'em to the troops.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Character should be defined as doing the right thing even when you don't have to do anything. And in my opinion its easy to have character when the choices are easy, how many people are lusting for ownership of 20 boxes of backwoods? But I'd love to be a fly on the wall and see how many people really own up to it when it was an erronous shipment of "insert_favorite_stick_name" you know?


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Addiction said:


> Character should be defined as doing the right thing even when you don't have to do anything. And in my opinion its easy to have character when the choices are easy, how many people are lusting for ownership of 20 boxes of backwoods? But I'd love to be a fly on the wall and see how many people really own up to it when it was an erronous shipment of "insert_favorite_stick_name" you know?


I would hope you would see the same reaction/results.


----------

